# Verizon's Bionic arena app accessed root and uses rom manger command???



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was looking through super user this morning and found Verizon's bionic arena app in the list. I did download the app and used it but I was never prompted to give this app root privileges. What stranger is the command it is accessing "Rom Manger/bootstrap". I am just wondering why it is accessing this thanks in advance.

View attachment 2252


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

That is very odd.

It seems to access the rommanar.sh file. Could someone identify the contents of the file and see what use the scavenger hunt app would get from it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lancasterv3 said:


> I was looking through super user this morning and found Verizon's bionic arena app in the list. I did download the app and used it but I was never prompted to give this app root privileges. What stranger is the command it is accessing "Rom Manger/bootstrap". I am just wondering why it is accessing this thanks in advance.


i think you just got some kinda glitch goin on there. the app uid 10021 is for Rom Manager. So, it's just showing the wrong package name.

try rebooting and see if it fixes it. if not, go back into super user and tell it to forget that one. then open rom manager and it should ask for su permissions, hit yes, then go back to su and see if it's showing right now.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i think you just got some kinda glitch goin on there. the app uid 10021 is for Rom Manager. So, it's just showing the wrong package name.
> 
> try rebooting and see if it fixes it. if not, go back into super user and tell it to forget that one. then open rom manager and it should ask for su permissions, hit yes, then go back to su and see if it's showing right now.


 ohhhh ok that makes sense, thanks for that I just thought Verizon was being dirty lol. just one other question I also have a ROM manger entry and that UID is 10060. should there be two entry's for ROM manager?


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I rebooted twice and it was still there told su to forget that, now there is just one entry for ROM manager "no more glitched bionic arena". I opened RM but I was not prompted for access.


----------

